# Thanks for all the B'day wishing.



## yen_saw (Dec 30, 2008)

First i would like to thank the B'day wishes from some members here, much appreciated. Sorry I didn't reply sooner. Few days before my B'day i decided to have a B'day vacation to California so I haven't been around to thank you guys. Also, thanks a bunch for one of the member here Dustin who has been very kind helping me caring some hatchling and oothecae while I was away.

I have my B'day cake in my relative's house in San Jose. (notice there are only few candles  )







Also went to a few places and took some pics.

Christmas in the Park at San Jose downtown











Golden Gate bridge at San Francisco






A buidling at Stanford college (wish the garbage never exist)






Fisherman's Wharf Pier 39 at San Francisco











Too shame to show all the pics but if you like them i will post up some more amateur photographs with my new camera


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad you had a good one Yen. B)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 30, 2008)

I missed your bday Yen, so happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like a good good time, Happy bithday


----------



## Frack (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Looks like your getting some use out of your new toy  some of those pics are pretty impresive.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks all. It was a good break getting out of Houston (and my need-to-be-fixed home). Went to San Jose, San Francisco, Monterey, Pebble beach, etc... very nice weather but no mantis. Thanks Dustin, I wouldn't be able to have a peace of mind during my trip if it was for you taking care of my dog and mantis. Here are some more pics i took during the trip, hope i don't bore you'll to sleep  these are pics taken using 28-135 lens i forgot to bring my macro lens bummer  

MOre golden gate shots











Some pics taken in Fisherman's wharf souvenier shop









(Poor puffer fish  )

Boats near Pier 39






Messing around with the Monochrome pic, an old building in San Francisco chinatown






the color version (more colorful than I thought)






Messing around with the camera shutter speed to give the effect the ferris wheel is spinning like crazy  (San Jose downtown fun fair)


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 12, 2009)

got a chance to download more pics from camera from the recent trip.

17-mile drive at Pebble beach (US Open site)











Lot of sea lions and sea bird around this time
















Wild sea anemone at Monterey bay






Grapes for sale at Farmer's Market downtown S. Jose.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice shots, Yen. Some beautiful landscape there. For some reason, my favorite of these is the cabbage... it's really beautiful!

In the previous set of pics in this thread.... Did they put fake eyes on those pufferfish?!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 13, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Nice shots, Yen. Some beautiful landscape there. For some reason, my favorite of these is the cabbage... it's really beautiful!In the previous set of pics in this thread.... Did they put fake eyes on those pufferfish?!


Thanks. Yeah i think they took out the real eyes and stick in the fake eyes. The fake bulging eyes probbaly sell better!

I accidentally deleted some pics while uploading more pics so here is the puffer fish again






Following are more pics from the Old fisherman's wharf located in Monterey Bay, i like the old one as much as the new one in San Francisco.

Panorama view of the pier






Some sea gulls near the shore






This wild sea lion is posting up like a rock






More pier view











Lot of mussles on the rock appear during low tide






Kenny helping a museum keeper lowering the flags






My lunch at a restaurant next to the bay yummy... (wait, the clams looks familiar, fresh from the shore? hmmm)






Some free bird show at the bay


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 13, 2009)

This time it is the famous Pier 39 Fisherman's wharf at SF.






some colorful sea shells in a sourvenier shop






a piece of history info






More pier views











Outside the Bay aquarium






Got to have the clam chowder in Pier 39






Another clsoeup shot at the sourveniew shop






Alcatraz






a little closer to Alcatraz






Thanks for letting me brag with my camera


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 13, 2009)

Continue with Pier 39

Pier 39 facing Golden Gate bridge. The boat that took us around is on the right (the stern of the boat only in the pic)






Only few sea lion on Pier 39.... probably not the right season






More Fisherman's Wharf view





















Couple of cute doggie visitng the pier






Kenny checking out the sea lion from the pier


----------



## Dinora (Jan 14, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Nice shots, Yen. Some beautiful landscape there. For some reason, my favorite of these is the cabbage... it's really beautiful!


OMG!!! I was thinking the same thing! All those beautiful pictures and I loved the cabbage the bestest!

You know, I like you more everyday Katnapper!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: Happy Belated Birthday YEN! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 14, 2009)

More nice pics, Yen! I would have wanted to take a tour of Alcatraz! :lol: 



Dinora said:


> OMG!!! I was thinking the same thing! All those beautiful pictures and I loved the cabbage the bestest!You know, I like you more everyday Katnapper!!!


Awww... thank you, Dinora!  You know it is really nice to have some gal friends in here that have things in common to share with. Of course most of the guys are great... but who wants to be the only mantis-loving gal?!! We have several female members in here that I'm really glad have joined... and you're one of them!  

PS... Had to go back and look at that cabbage again, lol. :wub: There's just something about it...


----------



## Dinora (Jan 14, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> PS... Had to go back and look at that cabbage again, lol. :wub: There's just something about it...


Ditto!!! :wub:


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 30, 2009)

Dinora said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Happy Belated Birthday YEN! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks Dinora. Wow it has been a month since then. Where does the time go?



Katnapper said:


> More nice pics, Yen! I would have wanted to take a tour of Alcatraz! :lol:


Yeah love the Alcatraz view too. SF is a great place... too expensive for a resort home unfortunately  

SF downtown taken from near the GG bridge






It was very cold a day after Christmas so we had "steam boat" for dinner.






Some Farmer's market pics











Inside San Jose Tech museum






Nice decorating shell (Fisherman's Wharf)






Stanford College
















Yes more food!!! a nice "Toi San" restaurant (Cantonese food). I am still trying to lose all the weight gain from the trip. I was the camera man so not in the pic.






I have the rest of the pics in my facebook. Enjoy and have a great day.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 30, 2009)

I enjoyed the pics, Yen.  Stanford college looks like it has a beautiful campus. I especially like those statues.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 30, 2009)

I think those are Rodan (not sure I spelled that right). We have a museum here in Phila with only his works. Most of them are the original castings, one of the original "Thinker". Very cool to see them somewhere else.


----------

